# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Включаются ли в налогооблагаемую базу при УСН взносы в уставной фонд

## comcur

Доброе утро! 

Имеем АНО с УСН Доходы минус расходы. 
Подскажите пожалуйста, включаются ли в доходную часть для расчета налога, денежные взносы учредителей в уставной фонд АНО?
И если не включаются, то почему 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.3 автоматом отнесла эти перечисления (ФЛ (учредителей) на р/с АНО) в налогооблагаемую базу.

Спасибо.

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> почему 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.3 автоматом отнесла эти перечисления (ФЛ (учредителей) на р/с АНО) в налогооблагаемую базу.


1С считает, что лучше "перебдеть", чем "недобдеть", поэтому все поступления на р/с включает в доходы. Ваше же право исключить эти суммы из доходов. В документе "Поступление на р/с"  есть спец. окно с включением суммы в УСН (БП3.0.39.57)

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## EvaEva

> Доброе утро! 
> 
> Имеем АНО с УСН Доходы минус расходы. 
> Подскажите пожалуйста, включаются ли в доходную часть для расчета налога, денежные взносы учредителей в уставной фонд АНО?
> И если не включаются, то почему 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.3 автоматом отнесла эти перечисления (ФЛ (учредителей) на р/с АНО) в налогооблагаемую базу.
> 
> Спасибо.


Суммы уставного капитала в налогоолагаемую базу не включаются (пп.1, п. 1.1, Статья 346.15 НК РФ) Посмотрите, возможно эта сумма попала в общий доход, но не в нналогообагаемую базу. 
Если действительно попала, посмотрите, правильно ли указан счет должен стоять 75.01. Если и это не помогает можно зайти через документ в проводки, ну и на крайний случай внести исправления вручную.

----------

